# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Olympia 02

## DOLBOEB71

Hey everyone!
When they gonna replay OLYMPIA and what chanel.
Thanks.

----------


## djdjdjddjon

kinda confused what this has to do with aas? cept for the fact that these fellows have taken more than i can imagine...

----------


## BullDogg20

it has nothing to do with ass because its the competitive bodybuilding forum.

----------


## djdjdjddjon

it was moved smart ass. :-/

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by djdjdjddjon_ 
> *it was moved smart ass. :-/*


Yes...DJ is correct. I moved it from the Steroid Forum. I should have posted something, my bad.

----------

